# Wie wilt de smart questions faq helpen vertalen ?

## garo

Zowat de belangrijkste FAQ op het internet, De "How To Ask Questions The Smart Way" FAQ is nog niet in het Nederlands te lezen.

Het is een vrij groot document dat ik nooit alleen kan (en wil) vertalen.

Wie wilt helpen ?

PS: Als ik op 1 mei 4 mensen (of meer) heb, dan beginnen we.

EDIT: Baron Frostfire heeft voorgesteld om alles alleen te vertalen, mensen die hem willen helpen kunnen hem hier contacteren of op irc onder de naam BaronVriesVuur in het kanaal #gentoo-be op freenode

----------

## axxo

ik wil wel helpen, maar euhm men spelling skills zijn niet al te goed

----------

## Gruffi

De vertaling is drie kwart af, ik zal een wiki opzetten zodat anderen kunnen verbeteren.

----------

## Gruffi

http://www.bart.vk.easynet.be/vertaling.htm

Ik zal proberen het deze week nog af te krijgen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dfuse

404?

----------

## Gruffi

 :Shocked:  oops... helemaal uit het oog verloren...

Dit is wat ik al had: http://www.bart.vk.easynet.be/vertaling.html

Zal proberen af te maken deze of volgende week.

----------

## dfuse

ahzow, ik dacht dat het een link naar de wiki was, 't ziet er bijna af uit, nice job

----------

## Rainmaker

ok, hier zijn mijn $ .02

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There are also plenty of commercial companies you can contract with for help, both large and small (Red Hat and Linuxcare are two of the best known; there are many others). Don't be dismayed at the idea of having to pay for a bit of help! After all, if your car engine blows a head gasket, chances are you would take it to a repair shop and pay to get it fixed. Even if the software didn't cost you anything, you can't expect that support will always come for free.
> 
> 

 

Er zijn ook genoeg commerciele bedrijven die je kunt gebruiken, groot en klein (Red Hat en Linuxcare zijn de 2 meest bekende: er zijn vele anderen). Wees niet terughoudend als je een beetje moet betalen voor hulp! Als je uitlaat ontploft, zou je toch ook betalen om je auto door een garage te laten repareren? Zelfs als de software niks kost, kun je niet verwachten dat hulp ook gratis is.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For popular software like Linux, there are at least 10,000 users per developer. It's just not possible for one person to handle the support calls from over 10,000 users. Remember that even if you have to pay for support, you are still paying much less than if you had to buy the software as well (and support for closed-source software is usually more expensive and less competent than support for open-source software).
> 
> 

 

Populaire software zoals Linux heeft minstens 10.000 gebruikers per ontwikelaar. Het is niet mogelijk voor 1 persoon om hulp te bieden aan 10.000 gebruikers. Onthoudt dat zelfs als je betaald voor hulp, je nog steeds minder betaald dan als je ook zou moeten betalen voor de software (en hulp voor commerciele programma's is meestal duurder en minder goed dan hulp voor open-source software)

Ook al zie ik er het nut niet helemaal van in; iedere nederlander spreekt redelijk engels...

P.S. Sorry voor mijn nederlands, ik zit in australie, op stage... En ik merk dat mn nederlands sterk slechter begint te worden.

----------

## Gruffi

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Ook al zie ik er het nut niet helemaal van in; iedere nederlander spreekt redelijk engels...

 

Een minimum aan zelfrespect voor je eigen taal bijvoorbeeld    :Shocked: 

Bedankt voor de input   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Rainmaker

nou vooruit dan, ff snel, terwijl mn baas hier niet kijkt :p

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> How To Answer Questions in a Helpful Way
> 
> 

 

Een vraag op een goede manier beantwoorden

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Be gentle. Problem-related stress can make people seem rude or stupid even when they're not.
> 
> 

 

Wees beleefd. Stress veroorzaakt door problemen kan mensen onbeschoft of dom laten overkomen, zelfs al zijn zij dit niet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Reply to a first offender off-line. There is no need of public humiliation for someone who may have made an honest mistake. A real newbie may not know how to search archives or where the FAQ is stored or posted.
> 
> 

 

Waarschuw iemand off-line als dit de eerste keer is dat hij / zij een overtreding begaat. Het is niet nodig ze publiekelijk te vernederen. Een echte newbie weet misschien nog niet hoe hij de zoekfunctie moet gebruiken, of wat een FAQ is.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you don't know for sure, say so! A wrong but authoritative-sounding answer is worse than none at all. Don't point anyone down a wrong path simply because it's fun to sound like an expert. Be humble and honest; set a good example for both the querent and your peers.
> 
> 

 

Als je niet zeker van jezelf bent, vermeld dat dan! Een fout, maar overtuigd antwoord is erger dan geen antwoord. Verspil niet iemands tijd omdat het leuk is als een expert te klinken. Ben bescheiden en eerlijk; wees een goed voorbeeld voor je mede-forum-gebruikers

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you can't help, don't hinder. Don't make jokes about procedures that could trash the user's setup ? the poor sap might interpret these as instructions.
> 
> 

 

Als je niet kunt helpen, verneuk het dan niet. Maak geen grapjes met instructies die iemand anders' systeem kunnen slopen. De arme vraagsteller kan deze opvatten als serieuze instructies.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ask probing questions to elicit more details. If you're good at this, the querent will learn something ? and so might you. Try to turn the bad question into a good one; remember we were all newbies once.
> 
> 

 

Stel goede vragen om meeer details aan het licht te krijgen. Als je hier goed in bent, zal de vraagsteller (en misschien jij ook wel) er iets van leren. Probeer een slechte vraag in een goede te veranderen; we zijn allemaal als newbies begonnen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> While just muttering RTFM is sometimes justified when replying to someone who is just a lazy slob, a pointer to documentation (even if it's just a suggestion to Google for a key phrase) is better.
> 
> 

 

Gewoon RTFM (=Read the fucking manual (=lees de handleiding)) roepen KAN geoorloofd zijn als de andere persoon gewoon te lui is geweest er ook maar IETS voor te doen. Een verwijzing naar documentatie (of zelfs een google zoekopdracht) is beter.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you're going to answer the question at all, give good value. Don't suggest kludgy workarounds when somebody is using the wrong tool or approach. Suggest good tools. Reframe the question.
> 
> 

 

Als je de vraag gaat beantwoorden, doe het dan goed. Maak geen omstreden alternatieven als de gebruiker verkeerde programma's gebruikt. Sugereer andere programma's. Verander de vraag.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Help your community learn from the question. When you field a good question, ask yourself ?How would the relevant documentation or FAQ have to change so that nobody has to answer this again?? Then send a patch to the document maintainer.
> 
> 

 

Help de anderen te leren van jouw vraag. Als je een goede vraag stelt vraag jezelf dan: Hoe zou de FAQ of documentatie moeten veranderen, zodat niemand dit ooit meer hoeft te vragen?? Als je een antwoord weet, stuur een mailtje naar de beheerder van de documentatie.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you did research to answer the question, demonstrate your skills rather than writing as though you pulled the answer out of your butt. Answering one good question is like feeding a hungry person one meal, but teaching them research skills by example is teaching them to grow food for a lifetime.
> 
> 

 

Als je onderzoek hebt gedaan om de vraag te kunnen beantwoorden, laat dan zien hoe je dat doet, in plaats van het antwoord neer te zetten alsof je  er nog 10 in je broekzak hebt zitten. Het antwoord geven op een vraag is als eten geven aan een zwerver, maar laten zien HOE je het antwoord gevonden hebt door een voorbeeld te geven is als het geven van een oneindige voorraad voedsel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Related Resources
> 
> 

 

Relevante documentatie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you need instruction in the basics of how personal computers, Unix, and the Internet work, see The Unix and Internet Fundamentals HOWTO.
> 
> 

 

Als je hulp nodig hebt voor de basis van computers, Unix, of het internet, kijk eens naar The Unix and Internet Fundamentals HOWTO.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When you release software or write patches for software, try to follow the guidelines in the Software Release Practice HOWTO.
> 
> 

 

Als je software vrijgeeft of er updates voor schrijft, probeer de regels in de Software Release Practice HOWTO te volgen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Acknowledgements
> 
> Evelyn Mitchell contributed some example stupid questions and inspired the ?How To Give A Good Answer? section. Mikhail Ramendik contributed both some particularly valuable suggestions for improvements.
> ...

 

Dankbetuigingen

Evelyn Mitchell zorgde voor voorbeelden van stomme vragen en was de inspiratie voor de "Hoe een goed antwoord te geven" sectie. Mikhail Ramendik zorgde voor een aantal zeer goede suggesties voor verbeteringen

```

```

OK, dat was het....

----------

## Gruffi

http://wiki.detached.be/index.php/PmWiki/GenVertaling

Hetgeen nog moet vertaald worden staat in het vet

----------

## omega`

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> On Web forums the rules of good practice are slightly different, because messages are usually much more tightly bound to specfic discussion threads and often invisible outside those threads. Changing the subject when asking a question in reply is not essential (not all forums even allow separate subject lines on replies, and nearly nobody reads them when they do). But asking a question in a reply is a dubious practice in itself, because it will only be seen by those who are watching this thread. So, unless you are sure you want to ask the people currently active in the thread, start a new one.
> 
> 

 

Op Web forums zijn de regels van fatsoen een klein beetje anders omdat berichten meestal gebonden aan een specifieke discussies en vaak onzichtbaar buiten die threads. Het veranderen van het onderwerp wanneer je om een antwoord vraagt is niet noodzakelijk (niet alle forums staan een afzondelijk onderwerp op replies toe en bijna niemand leest ze wanner dit wel is toegestaan.) Maar een vraag stellen in een reply is zowiezo een dubieuse actie omdat het alleen wordt gezien door diegene die de thread aan het volgen zijn. Dus, alleen als je zeker weet dat je de mensen die op dat moment actief zijn een vraag wilt wilt stellen begin je geen nieuwe thread. Anders wel.

(Zou fijn zijn als iemand hier nog op of aanmerkingen op had. Ik weet namelijk niet of het helemaal goed overkomt.)

Ik zal na school nog een paar meer proberen.  :Smile: 

----------

## omega`

 *Quote:*   

> Hackers are good at spotting homework questions; most of us have done them ourselves. Those questions are for you to work out, so that you will learn from the experience. It is OK to ask for hints, but not for entire solutions.

 

Hackers zijn goed in het doorzien van huiswerk vragen, de meesten van ons hebben het zelf ook moeten doen. Deze vragen moet je zelf uitwerken, zodat je er ervaring van op doet. Het is OK om te vragen naar hints, maar niet om hele oplossingen.

 *Quote:*   

> Prune pointless queries.

 

Laat zinloze vragen achterwege.

 *Quote:*   

> Resist the temptation to close your request for help with semantically-null questions like "Can anyone help me?" or "Is there an answer?" First: if you've written your problem description halfway competently, such tacked-on questions are at best superfluous. Second: because they are superfluous, hackers find them annoying ? and are likely to return logically impeccable but dismissive answers like "Yes, you can be helped" and "No, there is no help for you."

 

Verzet je tegen de verleiding om hulp te vragen met niets-zeggende zinnen zoals "Kan iemand me helpen?" of "Is er een antwoord?" Ten eerste: Als je de beschrijving van je probleem niet geeft, dan zijn dit soort vragen overbodig. Ten tweede: Omdat ze overbodig zijn vinden hackers ze irritant, en reageren hoogst waarschijnlijk met logische maar onbehulpzame antwoorden zoals "Ja, je kan geholpen worden" en "Nee, er is geen hulp voor jou."

 *Quote:*   

> However, if you've got your technical ducks in a row, politeness does increase your chances of getting a useful answer.

 

Als je echter het technische gedeelte voor je vraag in orde hebt, dan helpt beleefdheid je aan een nuttig antwoord.

 *Quote:*   

> On Not Reacting Like A Loser

 

Hoe niet te reageren zodat je overkomt als een loser.

 *Quote:*   

> Get over it. It's normal. In fact, it's healthy and appropriate.

 

Zet je erover heen. Het is normaal. Het is in feite gezond en geschikt.

Uhm, misschien dat ik later nog een paar meer probeer. Mochten er fouten zijn, post de verbeteringen dan hier.

----------

## irondog

Goede wervingsactie: als je niet eens een topic titel foutloos kunt schrijven, dan zou ik zelf ook niet zo'n faq gaan vertalen.

----------

## garo

Daarom dat ik het overlaat aan Baron Frostfire  :Wink: 

Maar ik typ inderdaad wel wat teveel in het dialect.

----------

